# Off Grid Lighting.....



## dagwood (Jul 17, 2006)

I recently purchased oil lamp parts from Lehman's which I found are just excellent for general in-house lighting.
Anyone interested in using this for off grid lighting should check out the Lehmans Catalog 2006-2007; specifically page 89 "Jar Lamps". 

Using ordinary Mason jars (either pint or quart size) you can buy adapter rings,chimney's, lamp burners, wicks, and Kerosene Alternative fuel for these lamps.

The fuel known as KleenHeat is pricey but well worth the cost as it performs perfectly with no odor whatsoever. Instead of a yellow light this fuel burns bright white!



I currently have 6 of these quart-sized lamps for lighting every room in my homestead home.

Note: The KleenHeat Fuel sells for $80 a case (6 gallons) but this stuff sure burns off very slow!


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Years ago I figured that buying a PV panel to charge a battery to give us electric lights was a lot more convenient and safer than oil or gas lighting, and the years have proven me right--and it ended up being cheaper too, in the long run.


----------



## jesset (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Dagwood,
I like the idea of oil lamps for lighting, as I like to keep my battery bank solely for my pump and frig., I was curious if you had any residue on the ceilings from the KleenHeat fuel and if the ratio of fuel to burn time made it cost effective? Lehman products are great - incorporate low tech where you can and high tech only where its absolutely needed.

Jesse
www.homesteadarticles.com


----------



## dagwood (Jul 17, 2006)

Jesse I have not seen any smoke/residue emitted from using the KleenHeat fuel in any of my oil lamps. Also this stuff burns off much slower than regular Kerosene and there is no odor to speak of.

Check with Lehman's regarding the type lamps you have prior to purchasing this fuel tho. I have additional Amish double-wick lamps ( from Lehman's) and they told me these particular lamps do not do well with the KleenHeat fuel.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

WisJim said:


> Years ago I figured that buying a PV panel to charge a battery to give us electric lights was a lot more convenient and safer than oil or gas lighting, and the years have proven me right--and it ended up being cheaper too, in the long run.


Yep, we use regular electric lights and compact fluorescent bulbs that give off a light like incandescent. We did the whole oil lamp thing before we got the power system up and running and it's fun at first and we keep them for backup, but electric lights are so much nicer, cheaper, easier and safer.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Yep.. Changed out all of my kerosene lamps with fluorescents and L.E.D. fixtures..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

When the power goes out around here I like to use floating oil 'candles". These are plastic with a wick and they float on oil over water, a small wick is insterted in the middle and there are channels for the oil to flow to the wick. They will burn until the oil is used up and the water hits the wick.

I like it cause I use olive oil, or vegetable oil. Doesn't seem to smell, or smoke and if tipped over will go out.

And they are inexpensive and can use stuff around the house. 
I also have regular oil lamps and flashlight type lights. 

Angie


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Where do you get them at Angie? In the marshalls I saw people that made homemade lamps with copper wire holding the wick I think they burned cocconut oil.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I just plain like oil lamps so thanks Dagwood I'm going to check them out. I've seen Kleenheat here but never tried it.


----------



## dagwood (Jul 17, 2006)

I have been using the KleenHeat for several years now and I am very satisfied with it's performance. Yes it is pricey, but I don't mind paying the extra cost because it is smoke/odor free. 

I like the white light it gives off as it makes reading at the table much easier too....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

jnap31 said:


> Where do you get them at Angie? In the marshalls I saw people that made homemade lamps with copper wire holding the wick I think they burned cocconut oil.



I got mine at hobby lobby. 5 or 8 floating pieces and 100 wicks for about $6 or $7. If you want, I'll look for some to mail to you when I'm next in Hobby Lobby. 

Angie


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I like propane lights because they have been easy for me to buy and have installed but when my house is wired for electric, I will be using compact flourescents. Just doesn't feel right to burn oil for me. It is a personal preference.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> I got mine at hobby lobby. 5 or 8 floating pieces and 100 wicks for about $6 or $7. If you want, I'll look for some to mail to you when I'm next in Hobby Lobby.
> 
> Angie


Never heard of hobby lobby is it possible to order them online? otherwise I will take you up on the offer Kerosene is impossible to find in my area and I would rather use veggie oil anyway cheaper and more enviromentally friendly.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

I think I found them after searching could not find hobby lobby but is this it
http://www.alleghenycandles.com/accessories.html

I like these a lot better would they work with veggie oil though??
http://www.candlesupply.com/oilcandles.html


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Jnap
the top link is what I was talking about, and the bottom of the second link are the same floating wicks.

I haven't tried the other wicks in cooking oil. Will hve to give it a try.

Angie


----------

